#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Mina Hotel

## jonboy

Would anybody have contact details for the Mina Hotel in Laos cannot find anything on the web. Many Thanks :kma:

----------


## dirtydog

It is on this Vientiane hotel map if thats any good.

Opposite the SPC Hotel.

----------

